# Are you a breast man or Ass man? Poll included



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Boobs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Butts all day all night


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Ass, and it's not even close. :cudi


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

BOOTY for me and imo Bayley is the GOAT


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Shame on every single one of you for not taking advantage of the amazing setup to use this song.


I'm a boobs guy all day but the song was too perfect not to post.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love Breasts!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Indifferent. Personally I try not to look at woman like a piece of food. The body is least of my worries. It's all about a nice face and her heart.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*IT'S ALL ABOUT THE ARSE MATES.*

boobs are overrated imo


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> *IT'S ALL ABOUT THE ARSE MATES.*
> 
> boobs are overrated imo


Wow Layla has no ass.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

gabrielcev said:


> Wow Layla has no ass.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Armpits imo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Boobs make the world a happier place.
Not downgrading butts at all tho'*


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Hit said:


> Armpits imo


Nothing is more of a turn on then a nice hot, hairy, smelly, wet, crusty set of armpits.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm not a breast man, I'm not an ass man, I'm THE MAN


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

NeverDrewADime said:


> I'm not a breast man, I'm not an ass man, I'm THE MAN


You gay.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I'm no man. But I AM a bisexual girl.

And I have to admit I'm more into boobs than ass. I like a nice ass on a chick, but I do prefer boobs. But not too big and not too fake looking.


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm a devoted fan of both, but I choose butt.

Edit: I assume it's not only guys who can vote 

Edit #2 : Ah, I'm not the only one ^^^


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Legs.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

ASS easily.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Primarily a face guy, but ass is a must. 

I've had itty bitties to mountains...titties are...okay, but not a make or break IMO :draper2


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Personality


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Depends on the woman. I'm def. a connoisseur of both. The most important attribute is her personality, followed by her smile.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I like both. But I'm more of an ass man. I'm a sucker for big booty white and Latina women, especially the bbw ones with ass.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Depends on the woman. I'm def. a connoisseur of both. The most important attribute is her personality, followed by her smile.


I second that. Also a girl with nice eyes. She can have decent features but beautiful eyes is a huge turn on. I mean like big, expressional, clear and bright eyes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I guess i like Ass more, but i love a nice pair of tits.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Its all about ASS


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

A love a pair of nice, round, big











EYES!

As far a tits vs ass, I'd probably go with tits, but not hugely disproportionate with her body. 

No implants. Never trust breasts that don't look you straight in the eye.


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

This question always reminds me of the time JR asked Lawler which he prefers...

Lawler: "Well I must be, because everywhere I go people say, 'you're an ass, man!'"


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

in answer to the question it has to be boobs.

but there is a lot more to it than that!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Gotta go with ass out of the two, but it's definitely not the be all and end all. Nothing beats a good personality.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Eyes. It's all about the eyes.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm a foot person.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ass man. Its more real. Breasts can look amazing in a shirt, then it comes off and massive disappointment can, and has happened to yours truly.

A nice ass covered up rarely disappoints.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Definitly ASS. Ive never cared too much about boobs. Ass and legs is what its all about. I can just picture a nice fit 5'6 brunette with a well shaped booty walking around in yoga pants?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*
Perfect excuse to post this scene as it explains it well. Ass ftw.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Boobs :mckinney


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Face > legs > ass > hair > boobs. So if I had to pick out of these two, then I pick ass.


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

Either or, but as I've gotten older, personality has become a focal for me. She obviously has to look decent though.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I like big butts and I can not lie.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Give me a woman with a nice pair of legs and pretty feet that look good in heels anyday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> I second that. Also a girl with nice eyes. She can have decent features but beautiful eyes is a huge turn on. I mean like big, expressional, clear and bright eyes.


I was remiss not to mention the eyes as well. I've been both haunted by and completely lost in a woman's alluring, completely compelling eyes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Both are great, but when push comes to shove I guess I'll go with ass. Love both pretty much equally, though.

She has to have brown eyes, though. I don't care if she has blonde, brown, or red hair, but I'm mostly into chicks with brown eyes. Nothing beats 'em.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I like both, but when it comes down to it, it's all about personality to me.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Option C, feet


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

athletic butt


don't understand the trend of massive asses, think they're gross.


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

it's no wonder why these people on here says these sections are bad. we already had topics like these. think of new material.


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

but to answer the question boobs. why asses? well, atleast its not like the sick foot fetish people on here.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Boobs all day erry day


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tits all day, erry day. :book

However, I can appreciate a nice, plump ass. :datass


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Boobies for me. :nikki


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Joff said:


> athletic butt
> 
> 
> don't understand the trend of massive asses, think they're gross.


That's the key.

Nothing better than an athletic-perky butt in lycra.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Boobies. I have an ass! 

:thumbsup


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

See Sig.

Guess.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

You are an ass man if you like backdoor entry or you are billy gunn.

I am none (of the above)

So, breasts for me.. all the way!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

wkdsoul said:


> See Sig.
> 
> Guess.


Both?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ass for sure, i love boobs too tho don't get me wrong but a nice ass is deff better


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Ass, especially paired with some nice thighs. Alexa Bliss is a good example of that body type.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

LM2 said:


> Ass for sure, i love boobs too tho don't get me wrong but a nice ass is deff better


This


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

El Dandy said:


> That's the key.
> 
> Nothing better than an athletic-perky butt in lycra.


the big asses that ppl love so much might look good to them when she's in her 20s-30s but maintaining it is a bitch and guaranteed after pregnancy and motherhood it's going to gross. Even young girls with them I don't think look good. 

just lol at being attracted to high cellulite %


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am an armpit man.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I am an armpit man.













ima boob and ass man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Breasts


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

as i get older i find myself more and more an ass man


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Walking Deadman said:


> Ass, especially paired with some nice thighs. Alexa Bliss is a good example of that body type.


You already know


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Boobs ass and pussy. :lawler


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Ass and boobs to me are a bit like bread and butter.

Absolutely spectacular together, but if you can only have one, you're gonna want to eat some bread. And there's some damn good bread out there. That's ass.

However, you know you DO want some butter on that bread, it's the perfect compliment. However, eating a stick of butter just like that does look kinda weird and sort of doesn't make sense. That's women with nice tits and no ass. 

I'm obviously exaggerating this, it's just the way I like to explain my preference. In reality it's a 51/49 split favouring towards ass.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When I was younger I was always fascinated by big boobs and thought myself to be a boob guy. However, as the years rolled on I never got a girl who went above a C-cup but I got with a lot of girls with some FAT ASSES. Purely from a sex standpoint having sex with a girl with a fat ass is the best thing ever. Boobs are aesthetically pleasing or even great if you can get a tit fuck but 9/10 times you're having sex the old fashion way you're gonna want a nice ass to bounce off of! kada


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

or









The answer of course is :yes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why not both? :drose

I'll go for boobs, but it's a close one.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

This answers for me.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

How about us girls aye?

I love a good booty on a boy/girl.


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

I love me some nice breasts like the next man. But there's nothing like when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face. You kinda get sprung, ya know?


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Walking Deadman said:


> Ass, especially paired with some nice thighs. Alexa Bliss is a good example of that body type.


Your sig is also a nice example of that. Love me some torrie wilson!


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Love em both but I got to go with ass


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Ass.

Mediocre-good-below average tits with a great ass is perfect/acceptable. The other way around? Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm a equally fair man. Why not have both, I say.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Was on Team Boobs when I was younger, but with age and some experience, I've changed to Team Ass :banderas

Nothing beats a plump, jiggly ass brothers. It also doesn't take anything to have big tits. You either have them or you don't, or you can get implants. A nice ass needs work. That makes it even sexier.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ass, love a nice pair of legs too. Lower half of a woman's anatomy turns me on the most.

That being said though, who doesn't love a nice rack?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have Mercy! :gasm


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I love boobs but nothing beats a nice round jiggly ass for me.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm an ass man.
I love to watch them.
I love to pick them.
I'm an ass man.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Both. Cant decide between them. A chick with a great ass and great tits is perfection. See Nikki Bella.








Spectacularly amazing breasts.








And a ridonkulous ass.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I love boobies.


----------



## Rod Strickland (Apr 29, 2016)

Both.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

it varies, sometimes tits, other times ass. but on average nothing beats a pair of voluptuous breasts (ideally natural. plastic is also fine if done well).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ass easily

Flat chested is tolerable, flat ass is a crime

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Eating ass is just too much fun.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Muta said:


>




#FWO 

@Chrome 
@Obfuscation
@Hit
@Coach



Spoiler: also an ass man


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lol at just picking one.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Depends on the woman. Overall I'd say breasts though.


----------



## Vader Bomb (Apr 14, 2015)

Boobs. The bigger the better.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

For jacking off, boobs (excluding my fav pornstars like Remy and Sasha). In real life, I value faces and general booty health.


----------

